# Fur mite troubles!



## Marfran (May 4, 2014)

Fur mite diagnosis
Just a follow-up on how my bunnies are doing, Olive was confirmed to having mites with a skin scraping. Binyum our lionhead had no symptoms but was given an injection of Ivomec as a precautionary. Both bunnies go back for a second shot in 10 days, Olive needing a possible 3rd dose as it is looking widespread. I feel so bad for her, didn't realize what it was sooner. I cleaned her cage and everything she had contract with, as well as the bunny playroom. Got rid of shavings and Timothy hay and bought new. Whew! Now just watching to see improvement, not much change yet, she got the dose on May 2nd, goes back May 9th. Just wish to see her better soon. Worried about her.&#128532;


----------



## Marfran (May 6, 2014)

Hi! Still struggling with mite issues.&#128532; Olive had first shot of invermectine on May 2nd, however she has a bad infestation. Due for next shot May 9th, meantime vet has advised giving coconut oil to soothe her skin and help with infestation as well as derma-gel for her irritated bum. She is distressed and needs lots of love which I'm happy to give her, just hope she improves soon. She is getting her teeth front teeth filed down also on May 9th, just worried that may be too much for her. Any advice?


----------



## majorv (May 6, 2014)

If it was bad she might need a third dose. Ivermectin could've also been given orally, which might've been less stressful, but since the vet has done injections I don't know if it's advisable to switch methods.


----------



## Marfran (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for response Majorv, I purchased coconut oil to use diluted with warm water to try a comb out the flakes and soothe her skin, second injection of invermectine coming up this Friday, hopefully will see her feeling better after that.


----------



## Marfran (May 8, 2014)

Latest pics of Olive after coconut oil treatment, will be happier when she feels better and fur grows back.&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## majorv (May 8, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if she needs a third dose.


----------



## Marfran (May 9, 2014)

Came back from vet's with Olive, she is concerned about the type of mite we are dealing with. The vet has decided that if necessary we will be giving her up to four doses of Ivermectine to get rid of the infestation. The vet believes it came from either the Timothy hay or the shavings we bought. We have switched to recycled paper shavings and purchased new Timothy Hay from a good company. Extreme cleaning of the cages was done again. Now we just wait and see.


----------



## majorv (May 9, 2014)

If you see hair start growing back and no more hair loss then it's working. Yes, there are different types of mites. Didn't she identify which one your bunnies have?


----------



## Marfran (May 10, 2014)

No, the vet just saw it was a mite under her microscope and prescribed Ivermectin. She said if there was no improvement by next dose which will be Olive's 3rd dose then the vet will take another skin scraping and send it to an Entomologist at the University to get an accurate identity of the mite. She said we will continue with doses of Ivermectin until Olive shows signs of recovering. We are freezing toys that cannot be cleaned overnight when Olive plays with them. Any advice on what to use on carpet other than thorough vacuuming? Thoroughly cleaned both bunny cages though Binyum is looking unaffected still. Which is some relief.


----------



## majorv (May 10, 2014)

Maybe someone else can help with cleaning the carpet. We've had to deal with mites, but our rabbits were outside. I would think treatment of the home would be about the same as when treating for fleas.


----------



## Marfran (May 12, 2014)

Thanks! Will check into that. Olive may be showing some signs of improvement but will probably end up giving her 4 doses just to be sure we are rid of the mites.


----------



## Marfran (May 13, 2014)

Good news!! Olive may finally be fighting off the mites that have troubled her for so long. Her skin doesn't look as inflamed and she isn't itching as much. We will still give her two more doses just to ensure they won't return. Very happy for her! She is one tough bunny and very loving despite her discomfort. I'm very proud to look after her, will miss her when she goes back to her owners.


----------

